# How can I get my dog to lie down



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

Bertie is a really good boy but I'm having trouble teaching him to lie down has anyone got any tips


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

When I was teaching my Bertie this I would make him sit and then I would have a piece of food in my hand and place my hand on the floor in front of him and wait for him to go down. I would click and treat when he was in the down position. I just kept doing this for a while adding in a hand command and the word 'down'. Good luck with the training.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

il try and explain what we were taught at puppy class  we were taught to do the same as for sit hold the treat just above the head bring it down till they sit as you are saying sit .and do the same for down but take the treat down so they follow it to the down position .
does that make sense ? 
lynda x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

If what Clare says doesn't work then once they're in the sit position hold a treat in your hand and then lower it between their front paws and down to the floor and then towards you/away from the dog slowly until they lie down.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

From a sitting position it is as Clare and Linda have said... from a standing position you have to place the food slightly further back and from a slightly diagonal angle...I'm not sure why but it does work.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

..and when we were at puppy class some of the more reluctant dogs were taught by the owner sitting on the floor, legs out in front but their knees raised (like a tunnel) the dog was then shown a treat and encouraged through, so they had to lie down, then clicked when they did it and rewarded!

Hope that made sense.

A last-resort method this one.

Ian


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Then there is the gundog way taught to us at training.

Take a treat, place it under your foot with the foot slightly raised so that they can see the treat & when they go to get it (they invariably will go into the down position to get it) stamp your other foot & say "down".

You can eventually get your dog to lie down by just stamping your foot - honest!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was more of a sit down dog, rather than a lie down dog. Even now if I do get her to lie down, she won't stay, she bounces back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

mariag said:


> Then there is the gundog way taught to us at training.
> 
> Take a treat, place it under your foot with the foot slightly raised so that they can see the treat & when they go to get it (they invariably will go into the down position to get it) stamp your other foot & say "down".
> 
> You can eventually get your dog to lie down by just stamping your foot - honest!!!!


What a brilliant tip,will give it a try with Milo ....will probably have to put my foot on his head to keep him down


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep I might try this with Roo. I like putting my foot down


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just keep practicing. Lola goes down now with just a hand movement. No verbal command. The tunnel that Turi suggested worked for us.


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, the tunnel works well, but when i coax him with a treat his head comes down and his bum pops up


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

treats !
get pup into sit position with a treat then bring the treat to the floor and say down, or lay, whatever word you choose, usually their nose will follow your hand with the treat. Reward a soon as done, practice in short bursts with lots of praise !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have a look at Gwen Bailey training videos on you tube... They are very good. I taught Lola how to play dead.. Hehe


----------

